# 50/50 gotti/re



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

This is the first 3 gens of Kyras ped! Can anyone tell if she is indeed 50/50 or if she's a different split on the gotti/edge? Sire side will be the first 3 pics!


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone?? Just lookin to see if she is really 50/50 or its maybe 25/75 or if she's just scatter breed or what!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Honestly I don't see anything definitively Gotti in there. I mean Juan Gotty himself is in the ped. But he himself is a Greyline dog. I see some Razors edge. But also a good bit of AmStaff blood. I'll leave links to the on-line pedigrees so someone more knowledgeable can chime in as well.

Sire - BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Dam's littermate - BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

What is Kyra's registered name?


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Thompsons blue kyra just bc that's who I got her from.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well here is your dogs ped, just in case anyone doesnt want to look at multiple pages:

THOMPSONS BLUE KYRA - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database

Im far from an expert on pedigrees and I could be completely wrong, but it seems that there is a lot more gotti than razors edge. If thats even the case I dont think its a bad thing.


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for putting up that link I had no idea she was on there! Do you know how I can put some info in for her and a pic? An yes I was thinkin she had more gotti than re but I'm not real sure on some of the dogs in there! An she also seems to have more of the am staff conformation than am bully, but that's just IMO!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ComancheNDN said:


> Thanks for putting up that link I had no idea she was on there! Do you know how I can put some info in for her and a pic? An yes I was thinkin she had more gotti than re but I'm not real sure on some of the dogs in there! An she also seems to have more of the am staff conformation than am bully, but that's just IMO!


Yeah, just email them. [email protected].


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Any more bully people out there got any comments on her percentage of bloodlines?


----------

